# How old and How much does your puppy weigh?



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I think every dog is different, but my Sawyer is just over 5 months and weighed 38.1lbs at the vet 2 days ago. he gets 3 cups of food a day and about 1 hour of exercise per day (off leash) or a little less if he is on leash. Plus he runs around the house like crazy. I find him lean, but not overly so.


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

Keala was 36 lbs at 17 weeks (she is 19 weeks now or 4.4 months). She gets about 2 hours of good exercise a day off leash, and a 1 1/2 mile walk 4 times a week on leash (with training along the way).
She is also on 3 cups of Canidae Chicken & Rice (1 1/2 cups @ 2x a day).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

does 19 lbs sound right for a 12 week old? i think its too little but he looks fine maybe a little on the thin side but bones arent showing whatsover


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunshine was on the small side at 18.2 lbs at 12 weeks. Her shape is perfect. I have been increasing her food by 1/4 cup per day each week. She is on 3 cups per day of Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice (not large breed). There are a few threads on this including one I started. Based on the responses, I would say that Oakley is fine. Remember that it is easier to see the puppy's true shape when they are wet.


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

My Oakley is 16 weeks and weighs 42 pounds been to vet last week.He has a definite waist line,is doing well, they are not concerned at all with his weight. he is long and tall and is also very active.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Just remember that every golden is different. Limerick is going to end up on the small side for a male, probably at 60-65 pounds. He's 49 pounds at 9 months. He's always been small compared to other male goldens on the forums. He was just at the vet Monday, and the vet says he looks great, he's in great shape and is a good weight for his size. We were feedinh him 4 cups a day (2 cups twice daily) of large breed puppy food, Vet said to start transitioning him to adult food, so we're making the switch over teh next 2 weeks.

Also, it's important to keep in mind the type of Golden you have. Show type goldens tend to be larger than Goldens from hunting lines (Lim is a hunter/jumper).


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Thinking about it, we need to be on the safe side and see what he looks like right now. You therefore must post more photos of him. Many more photos.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is what Gibbs weighed as he grew--

I have always kept him lean, following the Slow Growth Plan. He has always had a nice rib tuck and easily felt the ribs. 
9 wk- 10.7#
13 wk- 16#
14 wk- 18#
15.5 wk- 20.2 #
5 mo- 33#
8 mo- 49.2 #
9 mo- 54.9 #
9.5 mo- 56.0 #


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

When I first read how much the other puppies that are Dino's age weigh, I freaked out. I thought our lil guy was obese. And no he is not. There is a definite waist line and you can feel all his ribs. The vet says he has the right weight for his size. He is a bit on the bigger side. He is 6 and 1/2 months old and weighs 61 pounds and looks like a 8-9 month old GR puppy. Dont compare your puppy to others. Every dog is unique and equally precious. My husband's mutt Topesto was a teeny tiny puppy who grew out to be a really big, beautiful dog.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bronte is 5 months old and weighs 38.5 pounds. At 8 weeks she weighed 13 pounds and was the smallest in the whole litter (9 of them). She still is. But she looks good - very lean!


----------



## epollum (Apr 12, 2011)

Bart isn't a puppy anymore, he is 3 years old, and weighs 120lbs. This may seem overweight for a golden, but he is such a large muscular dog that he's actually not! Every dog is different, and you have to keep that in mind.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

120lbs???? can you post a picture? i would love to see him!!


----------



## Murphy2384 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bernard is now ten weeks and weighs in at 22lbs, we're not worried about his weight as we can easily feel his ribs and he runs around the garden for most of the day as well as an hour a day of obedience training, he eats 1 cup of royal canin 3x a day, it was 4x but he just wasnt eating it, the vet seems happy with his weight also and as his dad is a very big golden we knew we'd be getting a biggun! x


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Brady is 8weeks 4days and he weights in at 13lbs.
We are feeding him Innova Large Puppy food and is eating 1/2cup in the morning and at night along with some pumpkin.


----------



## Silly Goose (Apr 21, 2011)

*Goose*

Hello all.. first post here.

Goose is 4 months old and 48lbs... hes a big one.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Silly Goose said:


> Hello all.. first post here.
> 
> Goose is 4 months old and 48lbs... hes a big one.


 OH MY GOSH!!!!!! welcome as well!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When Flora was 7 weeks old she was 6lbs, when she was 12 weeks old I think she weighed around 16lbs or something, and at 4 months she was 28lbs. Every dog is different. Nowadays she's around 58lbs or so and looks wonderful. I think Oakley sounds like he's doing well.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> When Flora was 7 weeks old she was 6lbs, when she was 12 weeks old I think she weighed around 16lbs or something, and at 4 months she was 28lbs. Every dog is different. Nowadays she's around 58lbs or so and looks wonderful. I think Oakley sounds like he's doing well.


 thank you!! i think he is fine too! im just a worry wart. wow from 3 months to 4 months Flora added some weight!!! shes adorable btw


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

Gracie is 6 1/2 months and 47 pounds---tall and skinny


----------



## dbuchalter (Apr 16, 2011)

my 10 week old lucy is 17 lbs... up a pound for last week.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilly will be 12 weeks tomorrow and today she weighed in at 17.8 lbs. She weighed 10 lbs at 8 weeks. I think she will be running on the smaller side. She looks great tho. She's trim and looks pretty :0). She's starting to get a little taller and has more leg to her now. She is getting bumped up to 1 c. 3x day. I may do the 3x feeding for 1 more month than back her down to 2x day. She's doing alot better on the newer food.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Lilly will be 12 weeks tomorrow and today she weighed in at 17.8 lbs. She weighed 10 lbs at 8 weeks. I think she will be running on the smaller side. She looks great tho. She's trim and looks pretty :0). She's starting to get a little taller and has more leg to her now. She is getting bumped up to 1 c. 3x day. I may do the 3x feeding for 1 more month than back her down to 2x day. She's doing alot better on the newer food.


 Oakley was the same weight at 8 weeks. His dad is huge so as much as i say he will be on the smaller side i think they fool u!! he is also very trim and my gosh when he got out of the pool he looked so skinny... he gets 1 cups 3x's day added some green beans to fill him. What food is she on now?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

and i agree as Oakley is very leggy as well so cute tho


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been keeping a chart of Zali's weight to age, so here are my results so far:

11 weeks - 7.8kg (17lbs)
12 weeks - 8.6 kg (19lbs)
16 weeks - 12.3kg (27lbs)
4 months - 14kg (31lbs)
5 months - 16.5kg(36lbs)
6 months - 18.5kg(40lbs)

Missed a bit there but you get the idea. Zali is very lean but doesn't look too thin.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield was 6 mos. on the 15th and weighed 48.8 pounds at the vets last week. He's relatively big-boned and strong as an ox. He eats 1 cup of ProPlan Large Breed Puppy mixed with a tablespoon of Pedigree chopped beef twice a day. That's so he can save some room for his high value treats (the favorites seem to be ribeye steak and Bil-Jac liver treats).


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Oakley was the same weight at 8 weeks. His dad is huge so as much as i say he will be on the smaller side i think they fool u!! he is also very trim and my gosh when he got out of the pool he looked so skinny... he gets 1 cups 3x's day added some green beans to fill him. What food is she on now?


I switched her from Fromm's (couldn't get it locally) to Diamonds Natural Lamb & Rice LB puppy. With the Fromm's her coat didn't look that great and did seem to have looser stools and go a bit more. Since switching her (started about a week after we got her) she got much better with the stools and her coat looks/feels better. I don't know if because Fromm's has sooo much different proteins it was too rich for her but I have seen a difference. I'm going to stick with this food since she is doing well.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I switched her from Fromm's (couldn't get it locally) to Diamonds Natural Lamb & Rice LB puppy. With the Fromm's her coat didn't look that great and did seem to have looser stools and go a bit more. Since switching her (started about a week after we got her) she got much better with the stools and her coat looks/feels better. I don't know if because Fromm's has sooo much different proteins it was too rich for her but I have seen a difference. I'm going to stick with this food since she is doing well.


 I sent you a Private Message


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber was 19 pounds at 11 weeks when we got her. At 18 weeks she weighed 33 pounds at the vet's office. She gets 3/4 cup of Taste of the Wild Lamb and Rice four times a day, plus training treats and a 1200mg capsule of fish oil. Her stools are firm, and her coat is soft and shiny.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

Each and every dog is different. My goldens have never been overweight, my Lara was always about 80 to 85 pounds, and Sasha was 100 to 110 pounds. At the present time, my pups (brother/sister) littermates, are 3 1/2 months old. They were at the vet at 3 months of age and my girl Tanya was 23 pounds and my boy Pasha was 36 pounds. Vet said, they has the right weight.


----------



## Phoenixx (Apr 21, 2011)

Phoenix was 21.5 at his vet appointment this week at 3 months. He eats about 2.5 cups of food a day plus treats. We think he'll end up around 70lbs based on his mom and dad's weight but I guess only time will tell!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dexter was 12 weeks this past tuesday..24.8 lbs. Vet said he was perfect.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Cooper was 14.2lbs at 8 weeks. He's gonna be a big guy! LOL Vet said he is fine. I give him 3/4 cup of eukenuba large puppy 3 times/day.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Thai is six and a half months old, 55 pounds and not an ounce of it is fat! He is buff! He has his two older brothers as personal trainers...


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadie had a check up Friday. She is 9 weeks and weights 11.4 pounds. I thought she looked too thin, but the vet said she looks great.


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

my 2 golden brother turned 16 weeks today and weighed in yesterday at 34.4 lbs.

I talked to their breeder yesterday who kept 2 females from the liter and her pups are 30 and 31 lbs

my boys look tall and slender, eating about 3.5-4 cups of the Costco brand puppy food a day. a heaping cup of food 3x a day

they get plenty of exercise running around my large yard and playing with my brothers boxer and walks around the neighborhood and park.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Lily was just 25 pounds at almost 14 weeks old. She was 19 pounds at 11 weeks. She is growing about 10% each week (2 pounds). Vet said she looks great.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley just weighed in at 21 lbs at 13 1/2 weeks. He's growing nice and slow. i thinks he's too thin but vet said he looks great. He eats about 3 1/2 cups of food total divided into 3 feedings.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

At 14 weeks, Sunshine was 22.3 lbs. We will go in tomorrow to see what she weighs at 15 weeks.


----------



## Little Louie (Mar 24, 2011)

Louie weighed about 51 lbs at 5 months. You can feel all of his ribs, actually doesn't eat soo much, I guess he's just a big boy.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca is 2 days short of 16 weeks and he weighs 25 Ibs.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He is so cute!!!!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just took Sunny to be weighed, and he is 65lbs. He just turned 9 months a few days ago.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

RaeRae1706 said:


> I just took Sunny to be weighed, and he is 65lbs. He just turned 9 months a few days ago.


This picture is too funny. It is as if he is thinking "I would have been able to fit under this a few months ago." They sure grow fast


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunshine is 5 weeks old today and weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella's weight since birth on Feb. 14, 2011:

8 wks: 10 lbs
11 wks: 15 lbs
12 wks: 21 lbs
13.5 wks: 23 lbs

Our breeder likes to breed, among many other things, "good bone", so I think Bella might be towards the upper end of the average weight/age range. ??
Attached is an example of "good bone"--a picture of her Daddy--"Jeter". 

There seems to be a disagreement among breeders as to whether or not "good bone" is really a feature "correct" in Goldens. I don't show, so I don't know.  I've heard the hunting/field dogs are much more lanky, or should I say not so thick in the bone area.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella's weight since birth on Feb. 14, 2011:
> 
> 8 wks: 10 lbs
> 11 wks: 15 lbs
> ...


He is so handsome! i should post a picture of Oakley's dad..he's like a big bear...thick in the bone area just like Bella's dad he is about 90lbs..Bella is going to be a big girl!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Jeter, Bella's Daddy*

Thank you! I think her Daddy is gorgeous too!! Attached is a picture of him at 18 mos winning BOB in Ft. Lauderdale. Bella will be big like her daddy, but not outside standard. I didn't want an oversized Golden, but rather one with good bone-- I just like that look. 

UKC,Int, Champion EagleRidge Stormy Pt.s Knockin' them out the Park (Jeter) AKC multiple best of breed winner:

And here is a picture of Jeter at 5 months. I think Bella looks a lot like Jeter's mother too, Ch. EagleRidges Mamma Cassie (Cassie). I have a picture of her somewhere.

It's so fun to see them grow! They are like our little human babies---"oh, she looks like grandma so and so!" hahahaha!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Sadie weighed 64 lbs at the vets this Monday and she is a week over 9 months.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha weighs between 60 and 64. He has lost alittle weight since we went to two meals a day (1 cup each meal) He is almost ten months. He is a tad smaller than our Gunner who weighs 75 and is all muscle (age 8)
In the pic Sasha is wearing his seat belt harness.
(He also had some sticky gunk cut out of his neck fur so he looks alittle weird right now)


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick is holding steady at 49 pounds just shy of 10 months. Not sure if the switch to adult food or his dislike for the adult food and switch to another brand have had any effect, but the vet says she has never seen a healthier dog. He's just going to be a bit on the small side.


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Tilly is 11 weeks today and she weighs 12 lbs


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

Genetics is everything. If your pups parents were big pups, or small pups, that has much to do with the size of your puppy. Rabi is 9 months today and was 73lbs at the vet 3 days ago. This is 73 lean pounds, rib check good and has that hour glass look from the top. All pups are different.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer is one year old today  He weighs 64 pounds. We were actually surprised at his weight because he looks huge, we were sure he'd weigh more! He has TONS of coat and has great bone structure. He is on Fromm Four Star line, currently the Whitefish and Potato formula though we switch them up from time to time. His tummy has been a bit upset lately, and that is the one that seems to put him right again.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We took Bayne to the vet on the 9th of May and he weighed in at 47.5 lbs, a 21 lb gain in one month. I thought the scale was wrong so we tried again and it was the same. The vet said he is perfect at that weight and even on the slim side. Now it's neuter time in a couple of months and we'll see what he weighs in then. 

I want to find a place that weighs pets, any pet stores have scales?


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca was 27 Ibs at 16 weeks.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I weighed Ryley at the vet 3 days ago and he weighed in at 61 lbs. He is 10-1/2 months old. The pic in my sig was taken on May 9 2011, approx. 2 weeks ago


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

She's far from normal, but, my parents' puppy, Abby, is 9 1/2 months and weighs 85 pounds...she's skinny...you can see her ribs despite how much she eats...her mom was normal (they said she looked just like my Maggie, which puts her at about 68 pounds) but, they weren't allowed to interact with dad, so, maybe she got her size from him.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ryley's Dad said:


> I weighed Ryley at the vet 3 days ago and he weighed in at 61 lbs. He is 10-1/2 months old. The pic in my sig was taken on May 9 2011, approx. 2 weeks ago


Ryley is a gorgeous boy


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubby is almost one year and is right around 75lbs.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Went to the vet yesterday. 9.9lbs 8 weeks old


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our Sunshine Girl weighed 53 pounds at 10 months - just about right for her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> I weighed Ryley at the vet 3 days ago and he weighed in at 61 lbs. He is 10-1/2 months old. The pic in my sig was taken on May 9 2011, approx. 2 weeks ago


Ryley is gorgeous!!!!!! Sasha is a month younger and weighs about the same.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit is 11 months old, weighs 69 pounds.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

We've only weighed Sweetie twice. She was 9.8 lbs @ 8 weeks and 14.7 lbs @ 10 weeks. She seems healthy. Although, I've often wondered if I'm feeding her enough. She gets half a cup of kibble, three times a day, as the breeder recommended. However, she scarfs it down in seconds. And she'll do anything for a treat! Does this happen with other pups, too?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds normal to me, she is a beauty.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cgpickering said:


> We've only weighed Sweetie twice. She was 9.8 lbs @ 8 weeks and 14.7 lbs @ 10 weeks. She seems healthy. Although, I've often wondered if I'm feeding her enough. She gets half a cup of kibble, three times a day, as the breeder recommended. However, she scarfs it down in seconds. And she'll do anything for a treat! Does this happen with other pups, too?


Oakley was that way too...you could add 1/4 cup to one of his meals. He is 16 weeks now and gets 1 1/4 am, 1 cup noon and 1 cup pm. she is probably going thru a growth spurt and needs alittle extra! i would up it see how she does. I also sent u a message back


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose turned 5 months on May 14, and weighed 57# on May 16. Mom is just under 70 and Dad is around 95#. Moose was a large pup from birth, he weighed 20oz. Vet says he is perfect weight, rib test etc, just big boned and tall. When he goes swimming and is wet he looks so skinny. Guessimates put him at 100#+.


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cooper is 13.5 weeks old and is 33 lbs. The vet said he looks great. He is just a big strong pup, with the biggest (and cutest) paws!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Loka is 10 weeks and weighs 16.3lbs. She was 13.6lbs at 8 weeks and 15.6lbs at 9 weeks. It seems like she's keeping on track (she had some diarrhea today so is likely a little low on water weight). She rarely eats her full meals so hopefully she'll start doing that a little better soon. The vet doesn't seem to think there's anything wrong with her!


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

19 weeks old, 2 males

42 and 41 lbs


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

At 17 weeks Sunshine was 29.5 lbs. She turns 18 weeks this weekend and will try to get another weight.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley is 12 weeks and weighed in at 25lbs at this weeks vet visit!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

I weighed Frankie 2 days ago and she was 17.5 lbs. Seems to be growing like crazy and most times she does finish her meals. (Frankie is 10 wks old today and is Loka's sister).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Bryley is 12 weeks and weighed in at 25lbs at this weeks vet visit!


 BIG GIRL!!!!! gorgeous


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke is 11 months, one week old. He went to the vet about a week ago and weighed in at 67lbs.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer is at 7 months and when I took him to get Neutered last month he was 52 lbs already lol he's gonna be a bruiser. =O


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gaia who is a Hovawart weighed:
8weeks=8 1/2 kgs =18,7pds
12 weeks = 13kgs = 28pds
I was told that,at that age,they put an average of 2,2 a week.
I will weigh her,every mth,to have an idear of her growth.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

My Enzo is 5.5 months, and at 50lbs!
We call him our "little" horse, and he is nothing short on energy!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is 17 months and 53.4 pounds.


----------



## chuckd123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Alice is 15 weeks old and weighed 25.2 lbs last Friday. 

I feel like she's small compared to some on this board but we were not hoping for a bruiser, so she might work out great. 

She's doing very well and just finished all her boosters. Thankfully for us, she LOVES the beach and the boat and can swim with the best of them already! 

Purdy dang cute if you ask me.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca is 19 weeks tmr and he weighed in at 30.4 Ibs.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Nico is 22 weeks and 35 pounds. Seems like she might be on the smaller side but her breeder said to expect her to be about 70 pounds full grown. I'm very curious what her final weight will be!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer is 8 weeks old and 8.6 lbs today!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckd123 said:


> Alice is 15 weeks old and weighed 25.2 lbs last Friday.
> 
> I feel like she's small compared to some on this board but we were not hoping for a bruiser, so she might work out great.
> 
> ...


 she looks wonderful!! soooo darn cute


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is 17 weeks and now weighs 31lbs


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella's weight since birth on Feb. 14, 2011:
> 
> 8 wks: 10 lbs
> 11 wks: 15 lbs
> ...


We got our puppy at Eaglerigde, too! All of Dennis' dogs are beautiful! We couldn't be happier with our Sweetie! She'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and weighs 20 lbs.


----------



## lynx (Feb 13, 2011)

Aspen is 5 1/2 months and weighs about 41 pounds. He has an obsession with the bath tub.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Almost 12 weeks, 17.5 lbs


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey will be 5 months on June 1st and she is 40.6 lbs. I thought she was going to be small for a GR since she was the runt but it looks like she is right on target.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just took cambridge, to vet, more shots, she is 11weeks old, weighed, 16 pds.


----------



## MrsLB (Feb 28, 2011)

Bailey just turned 5 months on May 17th and weighed 45 1/2 pounds. She doesn't have any fat on her, so I'm guessing she's maybe going to end up a bit on the larger side.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

6 months - 52 pounds


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is up to 51 lbs...i was shocked. he is 6months old now. at 5 months he was 37lbs. i think he just went thru a major growth spurt!!


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Wow! He is getting big! Post a picture. Sweetie just weighed in at 35 pounds, she's 5 months.


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

Almost 11 weeks and he's about 16lbs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer's 16 week weigh in was 27.6lbs yesterday! He is growing steadily and looks wonderful! I am glad he is on the smaller side and not growing too fast.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Natalie is 15 weeks and 53 pounds
but she probably doesn't count huh???


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Rupert was 19 weeks yesterday and weighs in at just shy of 52 lbs. He is very tall and lean and unfortuantely can now counter surf with ease :? They are all different so don't do too much comparing as long as your pup is not overly fat or skinny and otherwise healthy that's all the matters.


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Daisy is 7.5mths and was 24kg/52.8lb about 2 weeks ago at the vets. She is a big boned dog with huge feet. We have just changed her from raw food/orijen mix to mainly orijen with the odd meal of chicken necks etc as she didn't seem to like the raw much. (She likes counter and table surfing and eating leftovers more than anything :uhoh: ).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Shalva said:


> Natalie is 15 weeks and 53 pounds
> but she probably doesn't count huh???


 15 weeks and 53 lbs???? is she a pony???:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Counter surfing is Oakleys favorite past time..


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

This past Wed was 14 weeks for Spirit and Aspen. Spirit weighed in at 31.5 pounds, and Aspen weighed in at 27.5. Both are starting to get taller and longer this past week or so.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Edgar is 11 weeks and 23 Pounds. He's a big boy! Definitely not overweight! On the thin side of fit. According the vet he needs to put on a little weight for his size.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had Maya to the Vet today, she is 12 weeks old and weighs 22 lbs, I was shocked to see that. But she looks fine, we are feeding her blue buffalo puppy, she gets 1 cup 3x a day.


----------



## Duke201106 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our guy was 7lbs at 6 weeks old. I think we have a feeding problem (we only got him Wednesday though so maybe he is adapting)
The first day he ate if lucky 1/8 cup of food, today maybe 1/2 cup of food all day. We leave it out for him because of his lack of interest to eat (although he drinks water plenty and is active when not asleep) Hoping tomorrow for more improvement!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> 15 weeks and 53 lbs???? is she a pony???:


Sorta..... 

Irish Wolfhound.....


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Duke201106 said:


> Our guy was 7lbs at 6 weeks old. I think we have a feeding problem (we only got him Wednesday though so maybe he is adapting)
> The first day he ate if lucky 1/8 cup of food, today maybe 1/2 cup of food all day. We leave it out for him because of his lack of interest to eat (although he drinks water plenty and is active when not asleep) Hoping tomorrow for more improvement!



he is six weeks... 

I would suggest getting some yogurt or goats milk at your local store 

soak the food in water until it is good and soft and add a little yogurt or goats milk 

and see if he is more interested in it that way 

honestly your boy is a bit to young to be away from mom and the soft food will be a little easier on him


----------



## Duke201106 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shalva said:


> he is six weeks...
> 
> I would suggest getting some yogurt or goats milk at your local store
> 
> ...


Will do, will try it tomorrow and hope he eats better. Besides that he has been perfect so far, only 2 accidents in the house which is our fault and he sleeps almost through the night. I do agree 6 weeks is a bit young, I would have waited until 8 weeks but figured he would do better with us as the rest of his litter was leaving (and the wife really wanted him aha)

Thanks!


----------



## Duke201106 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gave him a different bowl with water in his food and he ate like a pig! He slept from 1030 to 630 last night. 740 now and he ate, peed twice, poop once and already had a 15 min nap aha


----------



## PrincessFi (Jun 10, 2011)

Fiona is 24.3 lbs, and will be 4 months next week  She is a mix though, and on the petite side


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Duke201106 said:


> Gave him a different bowl with water in his food and he ate like a pig! He slept from 1030 to 630 last night. 740 now and he ate, peed twice, poop once and already had a 15 min nap aha


Duke this is great news.... thanks for the update I am glad to hear that it worked... to be honest I wet the food of even my adult dogs who eat kibble (I have one of the seven adults on kibble) and Natalie the IW puppy who is 15 weeks still gets soft food. 

good luck with your babe


----------



## Duke201106 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was using Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul (Large Breed Puppy food)
this is what the breeder was using, but it didn't agree with him at all and since my last post that was the last time he ate. He would only sniff it for a quick second and then walk away or push the bowl away.

Since it is Sunday, the only food I had access to was the the grocery store (bought Iams Total Protection (Puppy). Tried to mix it with his other food but he would eat around it! He scarfed down 1/2 a cup of this new food which is the most he ate in on sitting so far.

Once I get a chance I will get some Orijen or Acana and try that as I want to be feeding him good quality food.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Just weighed Nico today. She is 7 months (31 weeks to be exact) and 44.8 lbs.


----------



## Duke201106 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brought his stool in for a fecal examination today, he has coccydia. I seen a bit of diarrhea with mucus last night, and with his sporadic and poor appetite I figured something was up.
The vet is taking him in today to get weighed and start treatment!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Well.....

Bella is now 5 months and weights 40lbs. This is a bit heavy. We were doing so well when it was just normal feedings, but now with the training and treating...I can't seem to find the balance. At first, I cut back a lot and she got really thin. Then, I started to treat quite a bit because she was at the tail end of her class and I wanted her to pass. Well, she did, but now she's a bit chubby. LOL! We started a new class--so maybe I need to cut back again on her normal food to make up for the increased treating. Maybe I am treating/rewarding too often. I took her to the Houston dog show and was treating her waayyyy too much, so she would remain still and happy. Oink-Oink. Time for a cut back! I don't think I can increase her exercise--we take two very long walks (which include several staircases, creek swim, trails, embankments, on and off leash) twice a day and a short one mid-day. I've heard exercising too much isn't good for them either. Time to pull out the green beans??


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Izzy is just over 6 months old and according to the vet's scale this morning, she's at 52.5 pounds.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Little over 8 months and 66 pounds as of yesterday. Gonna be a big boy!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I know I probably posted here months ago, hehe.

Now my boy is 6 months old and somewhere between 50 & 60 lbs. Just as lean and built as you could ask for...but so tall! Vet says he'll be at least 80 - 85 lbs. Hoping that's all!


----------



## hungluu (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheldon is 33lbs now at 15 weeks. He usually gains 2 lbs per week since I got him, but in the last 2 weeks, he gained 6 lbs. His trainer said it's normal 'cause now he's in the biggest growing part. But he looks still kind of skinny to me


----------



## bernadettet (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucky female is 4 months old 35 lbs very big paws i feed her inova puppy food not large breed eaither all they had was giant breed about 3 cups a day has great appetite gets 2 walks a day 40 min each time n plays in yard alot off laech 2.


----------



## bernadettet (Aug 7, 2011)

I would up it a bit 2 4 sweetie n if she is gobbling it down real fast i would buy one of the dog bowls with the ring in middle where it makes it harder for them to eat it slows down them eating i got one because lucky did the same thing it worked she eats alot slower now cuz of the ring in it they have to eat around it. They do eat way more when they r growing 2 but dogs r always hungry theyll eat wharever u put down.


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Althea is 12 weeks and 15 lbs 13 oz. Vet was a bit nervous so we did all the tests and so far everything has come back normal. I'm trying not to worry, and I think that every dog is different. She'll just be one the small side.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaJige is a big boy. He will be 13 wks tomorrow and on friday he was 29# 10 oz. At 8 wks he was 16#.


----------



## jojo61397 (Jul 24, 2011)

We just got our first Golden Retriever. 

Name is Thor. He is 8 weeks tomorrow. Weighs a little under 9 pounds. Glad to see that he's not small. I was worried about how much he weighed, now looking at this site...


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

My Pawzy is 10 months and he weighs 50 pounds. He is lean, but also really healthy, and active.


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Bit of a while since this thread started so but thought I would post for anyone doing a search on puppy weights. At 9.5 months our boy Digby was 36.5 kg (80lbs) and has a nice tucked waist and ribs you can easily feel. He's a BIG boy and when he stands on one of your feet when barefooted you can feel every kg!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*New Weight*

Maisie, 7 and a half months, had her post-spay check up today -- 58 pounds. Her vet said she's a "3" on the weight chart which is the desirable body style -- good waist and tuck. We'll be watching her food intake to see if she's one of the pups that adds weight more easily after spaying. Also, will be reducing food quantity per instructions as she ages month be month.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Aspen weighs 6.6 kilos so about 14 or 15 pounds (?). She is 9 weeks tomorrow. (Time sure moves fast doesn't it.)


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2011)

Kenzie is 10.5 months old now and weighed in at 60.5 lbs. We are very pleased with her size and weight. The Fromm's food seems to be really agreeing with her. We feed her 2.5 cups of kibble a day, supplemented with carrots, celery, apple usually.


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

Oscar is 21 weeks old and a whopping 60 lbs. Not at all overweight, just a very big boy with legs like tree trunks. Switched from puppy food to Fromm 2 weeks ago to try and slow his growth a bit. A 1st cousin of his weighs 94lbs. and is 1 year old.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Chloe is 9 months old and weighs 67 pounds. She is a female so she will be on the smaller side. It really depends on the dog. :wavey:


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Cody is 16 weeks old and weights 35 pounds. I think he is average, according to the GR chart that we discuss from time to time here.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amberbark!*

Amber is 7 mos. and 55 lbs.


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

At 11-12 weeks Lucy was 12 pounds and Bailey was 19 pounds.


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

I just weighed Tilly, she is 11 month old and weighs 53 lbs. I think she was the smallest female in her litter (but not a huge difference) She seems kind of small compared to all the other puppy weights here at the forum.


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Simba will be 5 months old on the 8th and he weighs around 40 lbs. He's tall, lean, and has huge paws.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ's almost 8 months old and he weighs in at 63lbs. I feel like he's on the small size. His weight doesn't seem to fit his paws.


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

Darby is 12 weeks and at 20 pounds. According to the growth chart and the vet she is right on schedule as average.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Beau will be 4 months on the 10th of this month and he was 40.6lbs yesterday


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

JDK said:


> JJ's almost 8 months old and he weighs in at 63lbs. I feel like he's on the small size. His weight doesn't seem to fit his paws.



JJ is already bigger than Beamer at 10 months! 

Beamer's last weigh in was at 62lbs at his neuter just a few days shy of 10 months. Probably up to 63 or 64 by now. He will definitely be on the smaller end of the scale at around 65-67lbs full grown. 

I also cut his food back from 4 cups to 3 cups a day since I thought he may be getting a bit too much. He still looks ideal, but I don't want him gaining too much more weight.

We are going to switch to adult food when we finish off this bag of food.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley is a few days shy of 11 months now and weighed in at 61.7 pounds. Sounds like he and Beamer are so similar. I wonder if he will top out at 65-67.


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Our Digby is 10 months old and has been 80lb for the last two months. Can anyone guide me as to what age Goldens keep growing?


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Aspen weighs 17 pounds at almost 10 weeks. I posted before about a week ago. I think it is pretty hard to know with her when she is so squirmly.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Cooper at 6 mo weighed 55 lbs, Kye at 9 mo weighes 63 lbs. Both weights seem to fit.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Knightley at nearly 6 1/2 months weighs 24kg/53lbs. He has been on a Slow Growth Plan, as he is to hopefully be my assistance dog so needs great joints. He was pudgy when he came to me, so it was a big job to slow him to average/under average. He's going to be a not huge, but biggish, he's 23 inches at the shoulders already.

As for an answer to when goldens stop growing.... I am not sure this applies to dogs that are not on a slow growth plan - possibly they do a bit more growing earlier and then catch up around the 9-12 month range... but this is a percentage guide for weight gain on a slow growth plan.

1 month 10%
2 months 22%
3 months 40%
4 months 50%
5 months 60%
6 months 70%
7 months 80%
8 months 85%
9 months 90%
10 months 92%
11 months 95%
12 months 95%
18 months 98%
24 months 99%
36 months 100%

So my pup, at 6 1/2 months, should be 75% grown, which would make his final weight round about 32kg/71lbs. I think he may actually end up a bit more than that, but it sounds not too far off. Hope this helps the person who was asking when they stop growing.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my cooper is 4 months old and weighs 30lbs 
my Sammy was around 51 lbs when she was 9 months and hasn't changed in weight since then (she is now 1 year 4 months old)


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe is 16 weeks old a.d 32.2lbs and the vet says she is a perfect weight for her size. She is "big-boned"


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Brody is currently 9wks and 17lbs. I don't know if that is average or below or what...so I guess we wait and see.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Benny is 5 months and actually dropped a pound. He is currently 41lbs.


----------



## mflag714 (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread is a relief! 

Our Cooper is a little over 5 months at 37.5lbs. He looks lean and is tall. 
Many people comment on his paws and size of his chest saying how big he is going to be but we were concerned because we thought this weight was maybe too low. 
Glad to see how varied puppy's weights are on this thread!


----------



## Nala (Feb 2, 2012)

At 8 weeks Nala weighed 16 lbs. Vet said she was above average, but was not overweight for her build. Our breeder told us she was 11 lbs at 5 weeks. I'm thinking she might get rather large, or she might off to a quick start haha.


----------



## StephB (Dec 26, 2011)

I weighed Harvey today and he's 53 lbs at just over 6 months old (28 weeks)


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Jackson weighed in at 46.5 pounds the day he turned 6 months old (26 weeks). It's so fun to hear about the sizes of everyone's puppies!!!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

i love reading all the different weights! So many sizes!

We are following the slow-growth plan as recommended by our breeder. Zeke is 16 lbs at 13 weeks, which is right where our breeder recommended he be at this point.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got back from the vet and our boy is 34.4 lbs. at 4.5 months


----------



## klke (Apr 24, 2009)

Our puppy is 20 weeks and about 35 pounds.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Remington weighted in at 54 lbs last Friday, he's 8 1/2 months old. I guess he's smaller? His mama was 75 lbs. and dad 85 lbs. He's lean but I don't think too thin.


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

Husker is 7 1/2 months old and weight 68 lbs. The Vet. said he was skinny. He hasn't been eating like normal the past 2 weeks. He used to eat three times a day, now he's stopped eating his morning meal and waits till about 3-4pm till he eats the first time. So he's not getting the amount of food he used to. He's still acting normal, potty is normal, etc. Thinking maybe I'll go buy a bag of adult food and start mixing it with his puppy food. Not sure if that will do anything but maybe. : )


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

Weighted our Katy in last Monday she is 8 months and 51 lbs.

That just right.

Mike


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Ellie is 10 months old and 59lbs. She was the 4th biggest in the litter of 10, but I think her bone structure is "refined" so she's one the smaller side. Our breeder estimates that she will be around 60-65 lbs full grown.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*Nishka is now around 7 months & weights around 46lbs she gets around 3 cups of royal canin 1 serving of oats in the morning & 1 boiled egg in the evening ...*


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

hii
i m new here ... I just got 'Laddu' at 10 weeks he weighs 20 lbs or 9.5 kg...
is he going good .... please tell me


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Chloe, weighs 35lbs at 5 1/2months.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hudson (male) is 10.5 weeks and weighs 15.5 pounds. Vet said this weight is good for him.


----------



## clararvrf (Jun 6, 2017)

my puppy is 14 weeks today and he is 26 lb. I think he is too fat. Going to reduce the food and treats.


----------



## BarkWin (Apr 5, 2017)

I got a big boy: 8 weeks, 17 pounds! 

He's an English so maybe that is why?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My little guy weighed 6 lbs at 7.5 weeks. He's now 8.5 weeks and is probably 6.5 - 7 lbs. Interesting how the sizes vary so much.


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

When we brought Foster home at 11 weeks he weighed 15.9 pounds. Now, at 15 months, he weighs about 60. He seems to have a small frame in comparison to other male goldens.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

When we got Parker at 8 weeks, he was 12 lbs. Now at 17 mos, he's 70 lbs even.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster came to us at just under 8 weeks of age, weighing 9 lbs. At 5 months old he weighed 32 lbs, at 8 months he was 43 lbs, and now, at 18 months, his weight has been steady for several weeks at just over 50 lbs. He'll bulk up a bit in the next year, but I'm not expecting him to be much more than 55 lbs. He's lean but not thin; I do agility with him, so it's important for him to stay at a healthy weight. He stands around 23" at the withers and has a light, athletic build.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer was just under 15 pounds when we brought him home at 7.5 weeks. He's two now and weighs 66 pounds even. He's been 66 pounds for the last year.


----------



## BarkWin (Apr 5, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer was just under 15 pounds when we brought him home at 7.5 weeks. He's two now and weighs 66 pounds even. He's been 66 pounds for the last year.


Phew! I was beginning to worry my boy was abnormally large! Thank you for sharing this (hes 8 weeks, 17 lbs).


----------

